# 1st Custom fishn rod



## FLQuacker (Jul 20, 2019)

Well...something else I've been wanting to try. Building a custom rod. Coming along nicely. 
Spinning rod for chasing redfish. 
7'6" medium light with a little backbone. Hope I can lay the epoxy down without blowing it!

Reactions: Like 1 | EyeCandy! 4 | Way Cool 6


----------



## gman2431 (Jul 20, 2019)

Your wraps look nice!

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 2


----------



## FLQuacker (Jul 20, 2019)

gman2431 said:


> Your wraps look nice!



Large end of pole is much easier than the tip end I found out. Fought with the last 4 for way too long to get them how i wanted them to look

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Eric Rorabaugh (Jul 20, 2019)

Very nice!


----------



## Tony (Jul 20, 2019)

That's cool!


----------



## ironman123 (Jul 20, 2019)

Do it, do it, do it. Then chase the reds.


----------



## FLQuacker (Jul 21, 2019)

Blinging the split grip...need to pay more attention to measuring next time for better balance of the design. Just winged this one.

Reactions: Like 3 | Way Cool 2


----------



## gman2431 (Jul 21, 2019)

Now that's where rod building gets real tricky... some of the patterns and diamonds I have on some of my custom rods boggles my mind. Lots of layout and patience!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## DKMD (Jul 21, 2019)

Too cool!


----------



## Nature Man (Jul 21, 2019)

Creation such as most of us will probably never tackle! Terrific craftsmanship! Chuck

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## ripjack13 (Jul 21, 2019)

Very, very nice. I have a few rods I have been saving that need a refinishing job. 
If you make another one, could you take lots of process pix?

Did you make the rod also?


----------



## FLQuacker (Jul 22, 2019)

Nature Man said:


> Creation such as most of us will probably never tackle! Terrific craftsmanship! Chuck



It really wasn't that difficult Chuck. Just tidious. But use the 2x cheaters :) Hardest part seemed to be laying down the epoxy. I finally kinda got it figured out on the split grip design.

Reactions: Like 1 | EyeCandy! 1 | Way Cool 2


----------



## Lou Currier (Jul 22, 2019)

Been a while since I made any poles. It’s real good therapy Do you have something to keep the pole rotating while you put on the flex coat? That makes it fairly easy to apply and keeps it from sagging. A heat gun or hair drier work great to release air bubbles. 

Nice job on the wraps


----------



## gman2431 (Jul 22, 2019)

Looks great!


----------



## Sprung (Jul 24, 2019)

Looks great! I've done a few rods, and repaired several as well. I have had the parts for a fly rod on hand for a while now. Maybe I'll get that one put together this winter...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Wildthings (Jul 25, 2019)

Sprung said:


> Looks great! I've done a few rods, and repaired several as well. I have had the parts for a fly rod on hand for a while now. Maybe I'll get that one put together this *winter*...


WINTER! that's 6 mos away


----------



## Sprung (Jul 25, 2019)

Wildthings said:


> WINTER! that's 6 mos away



That's also the first chance where I might actually find time to build a rod.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Sprung (Jul 25, 2019)

Wildthings said:


> WINTER! that's 6 mos away



Oh, and winter is less than 6 months away here in MN!

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## T. Ben (Jul 25, 2019)

Sprung said:


> Oh, and winter is less than 6 months away here in MN!


----------



## rocky1 (Jul 26, 2019)

Yeah it could be there next week in Minnesota! North Dakota has had measurable amounts of snowfall every month of the year, I'm sure northern Minnesota has likewise.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Graybeard (Aug 22, 2019)

rocky1 said:


> Yeah it could be there next week in Minnesota! North Dakota has had measurable amounts of snowfall every month of the year, I'm sure northern Minnesota has likewise.



But he lives down in Southern Minn. Rocky.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## rocky1 (Aug 22, 2019)

Snow flakes do not differentiate up there, any of that Montana, Wyoming, North Dakota, South Dakota Minnesota territory is subject to see snow just about any time. Sat beside the camp fire in my insulated bibs more than one or two Memorial Day weekend evenings, and likewise Labor Day weekend evenings. Kept them in the toolbox on the pickup year round, never knew when you might need them.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mike Hill (Aug 23, 2019)

Great looking rod - next thing you know - you will be weaving designs in the threadwork. The only thing wrong with it is that is is not a fly rod! Catch a big bull!


----------

